# How to spot genuine cc's



## bradley (Mar 30, 2013)

I am going on vacation soon and am looking to pick up some cc's but this will be my first time getting them. I know about looking for the raised markings in the bands. The quality and consistency of construction but that's about it so any extra advice would be great maybe even some pictures of authentic bands/cigars.


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

only buy from a licensed habanos retailer


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

+1

The surest way to get the genuine article is by carefully choosing your source. In many tourist destinations, particularly the Caribbean, Mexico, and much of the rest of Latin America, that means only at an LCDH or Davidoff store. Never, never, never buy them from a street hawker. 

In Europe, Canada, Australia and such you can trust most tobacconists, whether LCDH or not. Asia is still a question mark. I have encountered counterfeits selling side-by-side with the real thing in street-side shops in Hong Kong, though generally I've had better luck in Asia than I thought I had any right to expect.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bradley said:


> I am going on vacation soon and am looking to pick up some cc's but this will be my first time getting them. I know about looking for the raised markings in the bands. The quality and consistency of construction but that's about it so any extra advice would be great maybe even some pictures of authentic bands/cigars.


http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr. Joe on YouTube has some good videos on the subject.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Our fascination with CC's means one has to educate themselves with the purchase of them...that means an authentic Vendor which has already been said. More cigar hobbyists tend to get ripped off by unscrupulous Vendors in the Caribbean who "look" and sound like they are honest Vendors....they aren't. They are there to separate you from your money and that's how you have to look at it. Do your homework and validate the Vendor you buy from...not from their billboard that says "Real Cuban Cigars"...you might as well roll up your money and smoke it.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Its a myth that you _need_ to be in the tropics to purchase cc.


----------



## bradley (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you l for he helpful advice. I hope to finds some good ones and will post a pic. Hopefully they will be the real deal if not at least I hope they will be good!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bradley said:


> Thank you l for he helpful advice. I hope to finds some good ones and will post a pic. Hopefully they will be the real deal if not at least I hope they will be good!


Buying from authentic Vendors ( LCDH ) will be something you want to look for...not sure where you are going but PM me as I can help you as I have been to every island in the Caribbean except Cuba and I have my fingers crossed to go there.>


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

If you tell us where you are going, we can give you more specific advice.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Buy ONLY from a LCDH store!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Usually it is easier to spot a fake. Staying away from popular marcas improves your chances of finding authentic Habannos 


"With your shield, or on it"...


----------

